# حساب عدد السعرات الحرارية المفقودة من خلال ممارسة النشاط البدني



## aidsami (24 أبريل 2012)

حساب عدد السعرات الحرارية المفقودة من خلال ممارسة النشاط البدني من خلال الجدول التالي (وهذه الأرقام إرشادية).

فقط ادخل  وزنك، والوقت الذي تقضيه في هذا النشاط كل يوم.

الرابط من هنا:

*http://tinyurl.com/8axo6nj*

بعد العد التنازلي، اضغط على المستطيل SKIP ou PASSER الذي يظهر مكان الصفر في اعلى الصفحة


*بعض الأنشطة.*
ركوب الدراجات الهوائية (16 كم / ساعة) 
التنس
سباق (مسافات طويلة) 
سباق تسلق سلالم (سبرينت)
السباحة 

التزحلق على الجليد 
كرة السلة
الركض(8 كم / ساعة) 
قطع الخشب
بينغ بونغ
المشي (3 كم / ساعة)
 التسوق
البولينج


 بالتوفيق​


----------

